# Cuchu of the Flying Fingers - 13,000 Posts!



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Cuchu!​ 
* 13,000!  *​ 
One can only assume you
have a little​ 
someone​ 
to help keep those
fingers flying!​ 



LRV​


----------



## piquiqui

Congratulations Cuchu!!
Thank you for all your help (13.000).


----------



## belén

*12+1 K *​*
** Como siempre, Cuchu LA LEYENDA!!!*​*
** ¡¡Gracias por todo!!*​


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Cuchuflete.
_​


----------



## Alundra

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  *
*And thank you*​​Alundra.​


----------



## ILT

If every post was a foot, you would already be on top of Mt Erebus!  Wow, that is not easy, much less making each post count with insight and wit.

Thanks for everything


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hey, Cuchu

Thanks for showing me round your library last fall.  Hope you enjoy this sketch I made after I got back home.

(And I'm really, really sorry about hiding those lobster shells among your daylilies after dinner.)


----------



## nichec

Gee, am I impressed!!!!    
Thank you and congratulations! 
And we are all waiting for some more to come, please 

Nicole


----------



## te gato

13,000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How do you do it??? with such hummor, whit, and grace and still stay oh so humble...
Please, for the rest of us that do not have wings on our fingers, keep on trucking!!!
I do so enjoy reading your posts..
Huge hugs..
tg


----------



## Whodunit

**
*Mit 13000*
*Sachen rast*
*Cuchu hier durch*
*das Forum und gibt uns*
*dabei so viel von seinem "vigor" und*
*"charisma" ab, dass wir hoffentlich auch mal dieses*
*"feeling" bekommen, so wahnsinnig intelligent und "insightful" wie du zu sein. *​ 


PS: Good luck in translating. ​


----------



## ElaineG

I need a macro for you, Cuchu, this keeps happening too often.

However, I'm not adverse to having a nearly weekly occasion to thank you, because not a week goes by that you don't give me much needed advice, to say nothing of a lot of wonderful laughs.

Thanks for lurking in the woods with your big stick! It feels good knowing you are out there.

e


----------



## Jana337

How to describe the indescribable? 

 You never fail to impress me, 
and I have learned from you so much!

Click!

 Jana​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Santa virgen ahogada de Acapulco!*
*Cuchu mil gracias*
*siempre *
*por la ayuda, simpatía y buen humor,*
*pero sobre todo por la invaluable guia*
*Tigger*​


----------



## Vanda

Deus do céu! De novo? Já? 

Cuchu the flash...

obrigada!

Vanda

​


----------



## LV4-26

Happy 14,000. 
What do you mean, only 13,000? I know that. I'm just a couple of weeks early, that's all.


----------



## elroy

*Chapeau bas!

13,000 thanks for always keeping me on my toes.​*


----------



## geve

Félicitations, Cuchu, you are very truly unique !
If you ever get tired from walking all those thousands posts, here is the reinforcement crew you asked for in a recent thread (but watch out, they might be a bit clumC at first !)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

_Congratulations,Cuchufluete! 13,000 posts-Astounding!_


----------



## la grive solitaire

FLYING FINGERS INDEED--
TREIZE MILLE FÉLICITATIONS, CUCHU!
http://www.pietzckers.de/images/EMSO2002/Rehearsals/Flying%20Fingers%202.jpg ​


----------



## anangelaway

* Congrats Cuchu! *​ 
A ce stade-là, on gagne un *LOT* obligatoirement! Have fun! 
Very easy game, all you have to achieve is *this*...
That _drink_ is highly recommended during the game!
​


----------



## Fernando

Danos otros 1.000 posts para abandonar esta cifra de mal agüero.


----------



## Agnès E.

Chou Cuchu,

I think time has come to offer your suffering fingers a well-deserved gift, along with a little something for your faithfull companion.

Quagnès


----------



## la reine victoria

Fernando said:
			
		

> Danos otros 1.000 posts para abandonar esta cifra de mal agüero.


 

That won't be too long Fernando - maybe next week!

Meanwhile I am sending Cuchu this good luck charm but I don't think he suffers from terdekaphobia.   Horse turds are something else . . . . .  



LRV


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations on your 13,000th post!! Although we should congratulate ourselves for having you here, we're the lucky ones....
A little present for those hard-working fingers...here.


----------



## lauranazario

Hats off to your dedication to WR, present in soooooo many valuable contributions! 

hugs,
LauraN.


----------



## Sparrow22

*nunca es tarde para felicitar !!!!!!!!! y menos a quien tanto y tanto nos ayuda !!!!!!!!*

*Por muchisimos posts más para que sigamos aprendiendo !!!!!!!!
*
* Congrats, Cuchu !!!!!!! *


----------



## Isotta

He's touched! Se solo io fossi stata un pò più come te! 

-Your smiling Risotta.


----------



## Musique

*Congrats to Cuchu!!!*

*13,000 posts are better that 1!*

*I'm SO happy you are on*
*WR!*

*You are SO helpful to me!*

*And You Are SO nice to everyone else!*​


----------



## DDT

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Happy 14,000.
> What do you mean, only 13,000? I know that. I'm just a couple of weeks early, that's all.



Same here, happy 14K in advance (since I am slightly late for your 13K    )!!!

Here is the truth about your hands    

DDT


----------



## Don Borinqueno

Felicidades pana. Gracias por todo.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Cuchuflete!
And thanks for all your help!
All my best.
EVA.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to all of you.  ¡Gracias a todos vosotros!  Gente boa, muito obrigado!  Grazie a tutti! Merci beaucoup!

I should be well-versed in how to reply to congrats threads, but they still embarass me.

Still, I owe deep thanks to all of you, and all the other foreros who make this place so good to work in and play in (when the mods aren't looking).

And, of course, I offer deep thanks to Mike Kellogg, who built this place for us, and works so hard to keep it open for business and pleasure.

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## maxiogee

Cuchuflete
As I stay longer your post rate will soar as you castigate me for off-topicness, off-colourness, off-myheadness and many other failings we Irish are prone to when we throw caution to the winds and delve into that bit "do not touch" box marked "Words - only to be used by a sane qualified adult.
Well, I'm an adult, and my psychiatrist say my level of sanity is certainly qualified. (He gave a long-drawn-out 'hmmmmmmm', struck one of those ponderous poses and gazed out the window for a long time before he scribbled frantically on my file. I think I might be inspiring him!)

Well done.


----------

